# Flap LG indicator



## jjkroell (May 14, 2013)

If anyone could please help identify this indicator. Was told it might be from a Lancaster but all the pictures I've seen show different setup.
Any help would be greatly appreciated!

Info on dial face: (no other ID plates)

K-4667399 (across the top)
General Electric Canada
24 Volts DC
Type DJ-4
Ref 6AA/898
Cat 56944-24


----------



## Crimea_River (May 14, 2013)

Well, could be partly true. Here's a pic I took of the Canadian Warplane Heritage Lancaster. Note the circled instrument.


----------



## jjkroell (May 15, 2013)

That's awesome. Thank you very much for your picture!
I'll let the museum here know that it might very well be frome a lanc!

What a great community you guys have here.


----------



## Crimea_River (May 15, 2013)

They could contact the Canadian Warplane Heritage in Hamilton, Ontario, Canada if they need more help. I'm not sure how authentic the instrument panel is. The controls have clearly been modified for dual control so I don't know what they might have done with the instruments. Could be a more modern instrument but then again, there were plenty of Lancs built in Canada during the war.


----------



## Greyman (May 16, 2013)

Official image of the Lancaster X instrument panel. Sorry, scanner is unavailable so had to just take a picture with iphone.


----------



## A4K (May 16, 2013)

Crimea_River said:


> ... but then again, there were plenty of Lancs built in Canada during the war.



Exactly what I was thinking Andy. Could well be from a Canadian built B.Mk.X (basically MK.I/III with Packard Merlins).

Great score there mate!


----------



## Crimea_River (May 16, 2013)

Greyman said:


> Official image of the Lancaster X instrument panel. Sorry, scanner is unavailable so had to just take a picture with iphone.



...ah. There you go. Took me a while to see it with the light blue circle but it's definitely there.


----------



## jjkroell (May 21, 2013)

Amazing... great to have a small piece of history.

Thanks to A4K, greyman and crimea river for the assitance!


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 21, 2013)

Great info gents.


----------

